# Can I freeze the Pepperidge Farm Party Rolls?



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

I know I would freeze them before baking - but will they be ok?  I guess then just thaw first, or cook frozen?

I'm clueless when it comes to freezing stuff.

(I just froze some tomato paste in an ice cube tray - is that ok?)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 5, 2004)

I think you'll be safe freezing the rolls. Make sure the rolls are completely thawed before baking otherwise you might end up with a nice crispy golden brown outside but a cold doughy inside! As for the tomato paste, I think you'll be safe there too, but not 100% sure! I know for a fact that in the past I've seen cooking tips that involved freezing concentrated broth in ice cube trays, for what reason I'm stilling struggling to remember. When I remember, I'll post it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

DC - I guess I didn't make myself clear - the party rolls were going to me already made - like with the ham, swiss cheese, melted butter, mustard, onion, and poppy seeds slathered on - NOW, what do you think??


----------



## mudbug (Dec 5, 2004)

You didn't ask me, but I'm gonna chime in anyway, eflie.  Unless you wrap them really really well, I think the onion is gonna thaw out rather wierdly (onions are full of water that crystallizes when frozen, etc.).  I have the same fear for the butter, but someone with more knowledge than me should jump in with more science and details.

If the rolls are already "made", I think the closer to room temp they get before serving the better they will taste.  Afraid the rolls may get soggy with all that stuff on them, tho.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 5, 2004)

I think that if you have any leftovers, send them to my place! Sounds really good! Mudbug's probably right about the sogginess factor and I would also defer to an expert. Would it be possible to add the onions, butter and mustard to the rolls after they're thawed?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't think that would be a problem at all to add afterwards - thanks everyone!!!  I bought too much stuff (thought she said I needed to cook for 150 - but somehow that turned into 50-75 - so I've got some freezing to do!! lol - But what I have extra of right now are just the rolls, ham, and swiss cheese.  So freeze away I will do.  

Thanks guys!!!


----------

